
Nginx – Contains an unpatched remote code execution vulnerability - nelsonmarcos
https://twitter.com/TheHackersNews/status/1134442673756987392
======
LinuxBender
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20063719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20063719)

